# Intel core i7 860 - virtuelle Kerne



## ncgimp (19. Juni 2010)

Soll ich zum zocken die 4 virtuellen Kerne ausschalten?
Welche Vor- und Nachteile hat dies?
Und zu guter letzt. Wie Schalte ich sie eigentlich aus?


----------



## Arosk (19. Juni 2010)

Lässt sich im BIOS deaktivieren, mußt mal schauen wo. Sollte eine Einstellung sein die etwas mit "SMT" im Namen trägt.


----------



## ncgimp (19. Juni 2010)

mh ich finde da nichts. hat wer eine genauere beschreibung?

ich habe folgendes mainboard: Asus P7P55D-E


----------



## Arosk (19. Juni 2010)

> SMT oder auch Hypertreading kann man nur im Bios ausschalten. Die entsprechende Option findest du im Advanced Chipset Features.


----------



## ncgimp (19. Juni 2010)

ok ich schau mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Juni 2010)

da frag ich mich wie so man sich dann so teuren CPU kauft? O.o 

kann man sich ja gleich i5 kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ncgimp (20. Juni 2010)

gute frage. ich weiß ja nicht wieso aber mein kollege meinte wenn ich die ausschalte kann ich besser zocken... ? 

edit: stimmt das?


----------



## WR^Velvet (20. Juni 2010)

Wird dein Skill garantiert nicht verbessern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palimbula (20. Juni 2010)

Besser zocken bestimmt nicht, aber die Chance ist groß dass die Spiele flüssiger laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In einer der letzten pcgameshardware war ein Artikel zu dem Thema drin.


----------



## Xelyna* (20. Juni 2010)

Kommt drauf an welches Betriebssystem du hast.

Windows 7 kann virtuelle von echten kernen unterscheiden, spiele werden bei windows 7 auch nur noch auf die echten kerne gelegt, somit hast du keinerlei vorteile wenn du sie bei spielen ausschaltest, eher nachteile weil er die anderen prozesse auch auf die echten  legt und eben nicht auf die Virtuellen.

Hast du allerdings kein windows 7 kann das schon performance bringen.


----------



## ncgimp (20. Juni 2010)

Xelyna* schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an welches Betriebssystem du hast.
> 
> Windows 7 kann virtuelle von echten kernen unterscheiden, spiele werden bei windows 7 auch nur noch auf die echten kerne gelegt, somit hast du keinerlei vorteile wenn du sie bei spielen ausschaltest, eher nachteile weil er die anderen prozesse auch auf die echten  legt und eben nicht auf die Virtuellen.
> 
> Hast du allerdings kein windows 7 kann das schon performance bringen.




hab windows 7 64 bit

bist du dir ganz sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## ncgimp (20. Juni 2010)

oder kann das wer bestätigen? hab das noch nie gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Juni 2010)

Windows 7 hat nen verbesserten Threadscheduler und kann tatsächlich physische und logische Kerne voneinander unterscheiden. SMT führt nur bei Ausnahmen zum Leistungsverlust. WoW oder ArmA II sind so Beispiele. In der Regel sollte aber maximal keine zusätzliche Leistung bei rausspringen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Juni 2010)

Es stimmt

"Weiterer Vorteil:

- Win 7 unterscheidet zwischen echten Kernen und unechten Kernen. Das bedeutet, bei Spielen, wo HT bremsen kann, werden nur echte Kerne angesprochen. Man brauch also HT im Bios nicht mehr ausschalten."


----------



## eMJay (21. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> da frag ich mich wie so man sich dann so teuren CPU kauft? O.o
> 
> kann man sich ja gleich i5 kaufen.
> 
> ...


Beim i5 ist es nicht anders der hat auch nur eigentlich 2 Kerne. 
Das nur mal so nebenbei. :-)


----------



## Kyragan (21. Juni 2010)

Nö. Der i5-750(Lynnfield) hat 4 physische Kerne, aber kein Hyperthreading. Die i5-6xx (Clarkdale) CPUs haben 2 physische und 2 logische Kerne, also SMT. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (21. Juni 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Beim i5 ist es nicht anders der hat auch nur eigentlich 2 Kerne.
> Das nur mal so nebenbei. :-)




Der Core i5 750 hat aber auch 4 echte Kerne (und kein HT) :-)


----------



## eMJay (21. Juni 2010)

Meiner im Notebook hat 2 und 2.
Deswegen hab ich gedacht die haben alle nur 2 sry.

Hab mich mit den "i" noch nicht so genau beschäftigt.


----------

